# Brassen fangen



## Stinte (20. September 2009)

Hallo allezusammen,
wie fangt ihr Brassen in Baggerseen und welches Futter nehmt ihr(keine Boilies oder pellets usw.)


MFG Stinte


----------



## Borstel01 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Brassen fangen*



Stinte schrieb:


> Hallo allezusammen,
> wie fangt ihr Brassen in Baggerseen und welches Futter nehmt ihr(keine Boilies oder pellets usw.)
> 
> 
> MFG Stinte


 


Ganz einfach Mais, Maden oder Wurm an den Haken und los gehts


----------



## fishcatcher99 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Brassen fangen*

Hi,
Ich angele gerne mit ner Feederrute,da machen die Drills der "Klodeckel " richtig Laune!
Also ich benutze eine 3.60 lange Feederrute mit leichter Spitze,
Eine kleine Rolle (mit gefedertem Schnurclip) das ist wichtig , denn durch den Schnurclip trifft man den Futter platz genauer!
Als Schnur nehme ich im Normalfall eine 0.22 er Mono, wenn es aber windig ist benutze ich ne 6 er Geflochtene ,dan sieht man die Zupferbisse besser! Ob Geflochtene oder Mono,ich benutze immer eine 0.25er Schlagschnur das ist besonders wenn ich richtig auf Distanz Angeln muss von Vorteil denn sonst würde bei dem hohen Anfangsdruck des Futterkorbes auf die Schnur,diese sofort reisssen! Die Montage ist einfach: Anti - Tangle Boom, Perle, Wirbel , Vorfach (0,20-0,16er Mono mit 8-14er Haken)
Den Futterkorb wäle ich immer vom gewicht her passend der zu werfenden Distanz! Die Grösse ist zu Anfang beim Anlegen des Futterplatzes ehr gross,beim Angeln dann klein!
Das Futter kaufe ich Fertig,das beste ist meier meinung nach das Top Secret  Knoblauchfutter,denn das lockt keine Rotaugen auf den Futterplatz! Als Köder nehme ich Pelletz , Mais,Made,Dendrobena/Mistwurm , Pinckies oder Teig!
So ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter! Einen guten fang wuenscht
fishcatcher99:vik:


----------



## Borstel01 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Brassen fangen*

????? was sind denn Pinckies???   |kopfkrat


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (20. September 2009)

*AW: Brassen fangen*

Probier auf jeden fall Mistwürmer, die kleinen stinker aus dem komposter sind echt gut!


----------



## RheinBarbe (20. September 2009)

*AW: Brassen fangen*



Borstel01 schrieb:


> ????? was sind denn Pinckies???   |kopfkrat


Kleine rosa Mädchen!


----------



## Matt Hayes (20. September 2009)

*AW: Brassen fangen*

Hi,

an Baggerseen angle ich gerne einige Meter vor dem Steg,bzw. Schilf mit einem Waggler.
Es haält sich auch etwas einfacher als mit dem Futterkorb.
Anfüttern ist aber trotzdem wichtig.
Als Köder benutze ich meistens Mais oder Maden, Mais filtert größere Brassen noch etwas heraus.
Zum Futter würde ich auf jeden Fall noch Mais,Maden und Würmer hinzugeben um die Brassen auf den Köder "einzustellen".

MfG


----------



## Stinte (20. September 2009)

*AW: Brassen fangen*

Hallo allezusammen,
welches Futter könnt ihr mir für große Rotaugen und Brassen empfehlen und auf welcher tiefe würdet ihr angeln(Der see ist 17m tief)??ß

p.s Danke für die Antworten:q:q:m:m|laola:

MFG Stinte


----------



## pfuitoifel (20. September 2009)

*AW: Brassen fangen*

Bei Brachsen immer auf Grund,wie hier schon erwähnt am besten mit Futterkorb.Bei einer Tiefe von 17m würde ich nicht mehr mit nem Schwimmer angeln.Ich habe beste erfahrungen mit einem Fertigfutter gemacht.Ist keine Marke,aber superfrisch und fängig,und unglaublich preiswert.Ich bestelle das im bunten 3-2-1-Kaufhaus bei "katisfunshop1".Kostet nichtmal 1,-Euro pro Kilo inkl. Versand.
In dieses Futter noch etwas Flüssiglockstoff und ne Hand voll Maden oder Mais,Maden oder Mais an den Haken und du wirst Klodeckel fangen.


----------



## fishcatcher99 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Brassen fangen*

Also , wie ich schon sagte für Brassen haben  wir immer das Knoblauchfutter von Top Secret! Das schloss Rotagenfänge zu 99% aus! Für Rotaugen musst du jedenfalls was nehmen was nicht stinkt sonder Süß riecht! Wenn du mit was süßem Anfütterst dann kannst du alles fangen auch Schleien werden nach längerem Füttern deinen Futterplatz aufsuchen (Wenns welche bei dir gibt) Aber diese ganzen Fertig - Futter Geschichten sind teuer -sehr Teuer! Du kannst zum Sparen z.b Paniermehl,Haferflocken und Vaniilin zucker nehmen oder dazu Mixen ,das geht genau so gut! Wenn in deinem See viel Gefischt wird ,und die Brassen usw mistrauisch sind , dann können Dipps helfen! Auch hier kann man Sparen: Du kanst die ein Glas Honig für n paar cents kaufen und den in warmen Wasser auflösen und deinen Köder darin ein Bissl Baden lassen! Glaub mir das wirkt wunder! Wenn du es gezielt auf dicke Brassen abgesehen hast dann kannst du auch mit mini-Boilies angeln! Aber dann musst du auch damit anfüttern ! (Karpfen sind nicht aus zu schließen!)
mfg#h


----------



## tweety007 (23. September 2009)

*AW: Brassen fangen*

Hallo,

an der Elbe(Hafen) fange ich dauernd Brassen als "Beifang" mit Wurm, das klappt super. Vorher füttere ich mit Mais an. An das Vorfach mache ich noch ein kleines Blei dran, damit es sinkt. Da ich zum Posenangeln zu "blöd" bin, mach ich mir ne Wasserkugel an die Schnur. 

LG tweety


----------



## Stinte (24. September 2009)

*AW: Brassen fangen*

Hallo allezusammen,
danke für die tipps.
Ich war gestern mal los und konnte nur 2 Rotaugen fangen.Nun wollte ich mal fragen auf welcher tiefe ich jetzt dicke rotaugen und brassen fangen kann?


*MFG Stinte*


----------



## fishcatcher99 (24. September 2009)

*AW: Brassen fangen*

Hi,
Jetzt kann man sagen,je kälter es wird je tiefer wirst du die Weisfische antrefen! Ich denke mal so 6-8m müssten aber die Fische noch sein! Mit was für ner Methode hast du denn gefischt?#h


----------



## Stinte (24. September 2009)

*AW: Brassen fangen*

Ich habe normal mit Anti-Tangle-Boom geangelt und ein 120cm langes vorfach hakengröße 16!Ich habe ein Funkecholot doch es gibt keine Berge sondern nur eine Kante am Ufer von 1-3m!
Danke!:vik::vik:


MFG Stinte


----------



## Matt Hayes (25. September 2009)

*AW: Brassen fangen*

Ich würde mal sagen das Vorfach ist viel zu lang.
Mehr als 60cm würde ich keinesfalls für Rotaugen und Brassen nehmen da du sonst die Bisse nicht mehr erkennen kannst.

MfG


----------



## Sensitivfischer (25. September 2009)

*AW: Brassen fangen*



Matt Hayes schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen das Vorfach ist viel zu lang.
> Mehr als 60cm würde ich keinesfalls für Rotaugen und Brassen nehmen da du sonst die Bisse nicht mehr erkennen kannst.
> 
> MfG



Der Meinung bin ich auch und den Haken würde ich auch gegen einen größeren tauschen, minimum Größe 14, eher größer, du willst ja nicht die Kinderstube der Klodeckel fangen.
Knoblaucharoma, egal ob von Zammataro oder Top Secret oder sonst wem, ist auf jedenfall, an jedem Gewässer, dass mir bis jetzt unter gekommen ist, ziemlich selektiv auf Brassen. Brassen stehen mindestens so sehr auf Knofi, wie Schleien auf Bittermandel  und ich bin nicht der erste hier, der diese Erfahrungen gemacht hat.


----------



## fishcatcher99 (25. September 2009)

*AW: Brassen fangen*

*Knobi-Futter ist das Beste und ich gebe Sensetiv fischer voll recht!#6|wavey:*


----------



## taribial (25. September 2009)

*AW: Brassen fangen*

Dann auf jeden Fall an der Kante und Fütter mal mit Kaninchenfutter...
Aus dem Kaninchenfutter kannst du auch einen schönen angelteig machen.:m

gruss Tari


----------



## Matt Hayes (25. September 2009)

*AW: Brassen fangen*

Echt?
Habe im Keller noch ein ganzen Eimer von den Körnern,taugt das was?
Würde mich echt mal interessieren ob das nützlich ist?

MfG


----------



## bbalex1 (26. September 2009)

*AW: Brassen fangen*

apropo angelteig was für zutaten nehmt ihr um einen teig herzustellen ?? auser kaninchenfutter


----------



## Sensitivfischer (26. September 2009)

*AW: Brassen fangen*

Kaninchenfutter im Teig, das mag machen wer will, ich aber eher nicht.#d
Meine Teige bestehen grundsätzlich immer aus:
- Protein(Bodybuilderfutter),
- Reismehl,
- Polenta,
- Paniermehl,
- Aroma(je nach Zielfisch; auf Schleien => Bittermandel; auf Brassen => Knoblauch...)
- Eidotter
- flüssiger Süßstoff auf Basis von Saccharin- Natrium und Natriumcyclamat


----------



## Stinte (27. September 2009)

*AW: Brassen fangen*

Hallo allezusammen,
danke für die Antworten!!
Ich war jetzt mal los und konnte nur kleine Rotaugen fangen.Nun wollte ich mal fragen wo die größeren Rotaugen stehen:im baggersee 18m tief.

MFG Stinte


----------



## Matt Hayes (7. November 2009)

*AW: Brassen fangen*

Hallo Stinte,

die Antwort kommt zwar spät |supergri|supergri *grins*
aber generell war auch schon im September die Zeit für Brassen und Rotaugen vorbei. Jetzt sowieso.
Ich weiss nicht wie deine Absichten sind, wie gesagt die Antwort kommt spät:q, aber wenn du dennoch Brassen und Rotaugen fangen willst, würde ich am Grund mit Futterkorb angeln. Wie auch immer lautet das Zauberwort sensibles und leichtes Fischen

MfG


----------



## Dorbel (8. November 2009)

*AW: Brassen fangen*

Also ich denke man kann die fische das ganze jahr über Angeln nur du musst dann weniger anfüttern aber mehr geruch in die sache bringen Hab heute erst wieder n Rotauge gefangen von daher schätze ich mal ich werde auch noch paar fangen bis es einfriert


----------



## Sensitivfischer (8. November 2009)

*AW: Brassen fangen*



Matt Hayes schrieb:


> Hallo Stinte,
> 
> die Antwort kommt zwar spät |supergri|supergri *grins*
> aber generell war auch schon im September die Zeit für Brassen und Rotaugen vorbei. Jetzt sowieso...



Vorbei ist die Zeit meiner Meinung nach ganz u. gar nicht. Rotaugen, Karpfen und viele andere Weißfische schmecken in der kalten Jahreszeit besser als im Rest vom Jahr.#6


----------



## Tobi94 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Brassen fangen*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Kleine rosa Mädchen!


 :q
Boardferkel#6


----------



## haenschen (8. November 2009)

*AW: Brassen fangen*



Tobi94 schrieb:


> :q
> Boardferkel#6


#q:vik:


----------



## ich will meer (16. November 2009)

*AW: Brassen fangen*

kann man brassen auch am schilf fangen? wenn ja wie?


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (16. November 2009)

*AW: Brassen fangen*

Mit Wagglerpose kurtz übern Grund, oder Grundrute mit Maiskette da hast du vielleicht auch mal nen netten beifang....


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. November 2009)

*AW: Brassen fangen*

Ja nee is klar . . . . 


Brassen kann mann man am Schilf fangen. 
Man kann sie an den Seerosen fangen. 
Man kann sie auch an Kanten fangen. 
Man kann sie auch über Schlammgrund fangen. 
Man kann sie auch über Lehmgrund fangen.

 . . . . . . . . . . .  . .


Die Frage ist nichtssagend.#d

Wenn du fragst ob man grosse Brassen in Schilfnähe fangen kann sag ich dir: Ja nachts unter besonderen Umständen, es sei denn du hast einen See mit überproportional gutem Bestand.

Fragst du ob man sie auch tags da fangen kann: nein siehe oben.

Der grosse Brassen ist ein Fisch des Freiwassers und wenn nicht besondere Umstände oder tiefes Wasser in Reichweite ihn ermuntern in Ufernähe zu kommen so unterlässt er dieses tunlichst.

Das soll heissen dass du am Schilf wohl Brassen in kleinen bis mittlöeren grössen problemlos fangen kannst. Wenn du magst sogar in Unmengen.

Aber den alten schlauen Grossblei, der meist vorsichtiger ist als die Jungfrau beim ersten Versuch, den wirst du nur in seltenen Fällen, die immer nur dem Glücklichen und Unbefangenen vorbehalten sind, wirst du nie direkt am Schilf überlisten können.

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. November 2009)

*AW: Brassen fangen*

Bevor ich`s vergesse noch ein Wort zu den Ködern.

Der universellste Köder ist der Wurm in all seinen Unterarten.
Nimmt gross wie klein.
Er ist an der richtigen Stelle ausgelegt unfehlbar.

Der beste Köder um schnell viele Brassen zu fangen ist süss.

Der beste Köder um möglichst grosse Brassen zu fangen ist würzig bis fischig oder Wurm- sowie Muschelaroma.
(an dieser Stelle greifen die Dips sowie Flavours aus dem Karpfenbereich)

Da ich Boilies nicht besonders schätze und auch die Bleie nicht, bevorzuge ich Mais den ich trocken (Hartmais) kaufe. und dann mit dem gewünschten Aroma qellen lasse und koche.

Angeboten an einem reichlich gefütterten Platz kann nichts mehr schiefgehen. 
Reichlich gefüttert und nach Möglichkeit über mehrere Tage deshalb weil die kleinen Brassen und auch Plötzen ebenfalls fressen und wenn die scheuen Grosseltern kommen soll ja schliesslich noch was da sein.

#h#h


----------



## haenschen (16. November 2009)

*AW: Brassen fangen*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der grosse Brassen ist ein Fisch des Freiwassers und wenn nicht besondere Umstände oder tiefes Wasser in Reichweite ihn ermuntern in Ufernähe zu kommen so unterlässt er dieses tunlichst.


 
nicht zu vergessen ist das der brassen zum laichen ins flache kommt .. wurde mir erzählt und eig auch mit bestätigung gefangen 

mfg


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. November 2009)

*AW: Brassen fangen*



haenschen schrieb:


> nicht zu vergessen ist das der brassen zum laichen ins flache kommt .. wurde mir erzählt und eig auch mit bestätigung gefangen
> 
> mfg




Ab einer bestimmten Grösse meiden die grössten Brassen eines Gewässers diesen Hochzeitsrummel.
Das bestätigen meine jahrelangen Beobachtungen. Man sieht einfach nur Brassen bis "obere Mittelklasse" beim Laichgeschäft.

Obwohl es durch nicht nur einmalige Fänge bestätigt durchaus grössere gibt.

Davon mal abgesehen wirst du wohl nur in Ausnahmefällen(!!) einen wirklich kapitalen Brassen im Laichkleid fangen.

Die entschuldbare Unwissenheit schreib ich deinem Alter zu.


#h#h


----------



## haenschen (16. November 2009)

*AW: Brassen fangen*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ab einer bestimmten Grösse meiden die grössten Brassen eines Gewässers diesen Hochzeitsrummel.
> Das bestätigen meine jahrelangen Beobachtungen. Man sieht einfach nur Brassen bis "obere Mittelklasse" beim Laichgeschäft.
> 
> Obwohl es durch nicht nur einmalige Fänge bestätigt durchaus grössere gibt.
> ...


alles klar , hab ich auch wieder was dazu gelernt 

mfg


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. November 2009)

*AW: Brassen fangen*



haenschen schrieb:


> alles klar , hab ich auch wieder was dazu gelernt
> 
> mfg




Immer wieder gern.

Wenn Unklarheiten bestehen einfach fragen.


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## ich will meer (20. November 2009)

*AW: Brassen fangen*

mh....ja ich geb zu meine frage war doof gestellt, ne ich mein nur, ich hab immer Brassen in 1m tiefe an nem schilfgürtel rumziehen sehn. Die sind recht scheu und wenn ich mit e-motor und 3m kahn ran fahr, haun se alle ab.
Und ihr meint die könnt ma mit ner waggler montage fangen...und welche entfernug wäre die beste, also von boot zum fisch, auf Sicht oder schon weiter weg,,,,also des sind immer um die 20 tiere..und recht gros auch.


----------



## ich will meer (20. November 2009)

*AW: Brassen fangen*

was frün haken würdet ihr für den wurm dann nehmen? langschenklig, aber welche gröse?
und von der bebleiung, wie weit das unterste schrot vom haken entfernt, und wieviel und welche abstände?
Also an dem Gewässer hats eher wenig wind und kaum strömung


----------



## wacko (20. November 2009)

*AW: Brassen fangen*

glaub es wird langsam aber sicher zu kalt für brassen


----------



## Molke-Drink (23. November 2009)

*AW: Brassen fangen*



wacko schrieb:


> glaub es wird langsam aber sicher zu kalt für brassen


 
Aha#d Auch jetzt noch sind gute Brassenfänge möglich.


----------



## Hümpfi (23. November 2009)

*AW: Brassen fangen*

Ach die Fische sind durchaus noch Aktive nur sind sie etwas Vorsichtiger.
Hatte erst letzde Woche 18 Satzis an der Stippe. 
Die Fische sind noch gut am Fressen.

mfg


----------



## feederprofi (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brassen fangen*

auf große rotaugen und brassen ist es nicht schlecht die maden zu aromatisieren. zb. mit bittermandel-aroma:m


----------



## Skrxnch (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brassen fangen*

Mich wundert das es nicht öfter erwähnt wird, also bei uns (relativ klare Baggerseen) beissen die Brassen erst nachts und auch durchaus im Winter übrigens.#h. Köder und Futter sind ja schon ausführlich beschrieben, dem ist nichts  hinzuzufügen.  
Nur wie gesagt, auch mal nachts probieren.
Vor allem auf mittlere und größere. Kleine haben wir hier nicht, es gibt zwar Laichaktivitäten, auch Laichausschlag und so. Nachwuchs scheint aber nicht aufzukommen, weiss der Geier warum#c.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brassen fangen*



Skronch schrieb:


> Kleine haben wir hier nicht, es gibt zwar Laichaktivitäten, auch Laichausschlag und so. Nachwuchs scheint aber nicht aufzukommen, weiss der Geier warum#c.


 

Dann seid ihr der wahrscheinlich einzige Verein Deutschlands, der Brassen extra setzt?


----------



## pfuitoifel (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brassen fangen*

Brachsen kann man das ganze Jahr über fangen,auch jetzt bei Frost.Man muß nur wissen wo sie stehen,denn gerade im Winter bewegen sie sich kaum und lassen sich auch nicht an einen Platz locken.Ideal ist es natürlich mit Boot und Echolot.Wenn nicht,dann sollte man an ganz tiefen Stellen suchen.Wenn man dann so einen Winterplatz gefunden hat,dann kann man über den ganzen Winter dort gut fangen.Sparsam füttern,kaum Lebendfutter,dafür pro Kilo Futter 4-6 Eßlöffel Kochsalz.An einen feindrähtigen Haken (14er bis 18er Größe) eine Made oder Pinkie anbieten.Und der Köder sollte auf Grund liegen (wer schonmal gesehen hat,wie Brachsen fressen,der weiß warum).

@ Skronch:
Was habt ihr denn für komische Brachsen???


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Brassen fangen*



Skronch schrieb:


> Mich wundert das es nicht öfter erwähnt wird, also bei uns (relativ klare Baggerseen) beissen die Brassen erst nachts und auch durchaus im Winter übrigens.#h. Köder und Futter sind ja schon ausführlich beschrieben, dem ist nichts  hinzuzufügen.
> Nur wie gesagt, auch mal nachts probieren.
> Vor allem auf mittlere und größere. Kleine haben wir hier nicht, es gibt zwar Laichaktivitäten, auch Laichausschlag und so. Nachwuchs scheint aber nicht aufzukommen, weiss der Geier warum#c.




Habt ihr womöglich viele Hechte in dem Gewässer?

Das würde auch erklären das die Brassen sich von klein auf dran gewöhnen nachts auf Futtersuche zu gehen um halbwegs Ruhe vor den Hechten zu haben.


#h#h


----------

